# Another Poo Question



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask this for ages and Millie did a particular poo this morning to remind me.

Sorry if this is graffic, but trying to warn you off if you have a delicate stomach 

Every so often, Millie does a poo that is part dry and firm, which is good. But other lumps are really shiny, slimey, almost wrapped in a membrane. Is this the anal gland emptying? Poor Millie had a lot of trouble with blocked anal glands for the first 5 months. I then changed her food to NI and she's only had it emptied once when she was spayed (I asked the vet to check it out).

Anyone got any thoughts


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy has poo like this sometimes too! There's been a lot of anal gland talk over the past couple of days. Katie's online, hopefully she'll read this and reply


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy has poo like this sometimes too! There's been a lot of anal gland talk over the past couple of days. Katie's online, hopefully she'll read this and reply


Katies are you out there ! 

Is anyone out there  

HELLO !!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Clearly poo experts are in demand elsewhere on Saturday afternoons...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

maybe they're making a poo-umentary...!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine are like this sometimes and I presumed the same, Im sure thats what it is x x


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

My standard poodle used to have this when he was younger occasionally, I just assumed it was from an upset stomach or something? Haven't seen it in a LONG time!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Maple does the very same thing about 3 or 4 times a month x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Monty occasionally gets mucus in his poo- probably attributed to eating too much rich food I reckon.

here's some info on it:

Mucus in the stool with no other signs cannot be readily linked to any particular disorder and may not infer any illness. 

Mucus is produced by the colon in order to help facilate the evacuation of the stool (pooping made easier). Occasionally more mucus than 'usual' can be made. It can also be made secondarily to any colonic inflammation which can include intestinal parasites, bacteria, swallowed foreign objects, and unusual foods. 

If the clinical signs are more than once - you may want to contact your veterinarian. If other clinical signs such as diarrhea, blood in the stool, lethargy, etc... are seen then I would go immediately to your veterinarian.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy had one of those once not long after we collected her.

BTW was just enjoying a sausage sandwich!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Shirley,
Thats very interesting. Although Millie has no outside of being ill from eating dead rabbits, maybe there is something going through her system. I'll keep an eye out and see if it coincides. 

Sorry Sarah about the consumption of a sausage sandwich which reading this  I did try to warn you


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If it happens now and again with normal poos in between I wouldn't worry- sometimes they can pick up stuff when they are out as we all know.

If it keeps happening or is accompanied by other symptoms like blood etc... then check out with vet.

Like any of us sometimes your system has a bit more work to do to eliminate what you have eaten------ I mean we all joke about having a curry


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Thanks Shirley,
> Thats very interesting. Although Millie has no outside of being ill from eating dead rabbits, maybe there is something going through her system. I'll keep an eye out and see if it coincides.
> 
> Sorry Sarah about the consumption of a sausage sandwich which reading this  I did try to warn you


Don't worry I thought it was funny, things like that don't bother me!


----------

